# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Ocho Rios Message Board >  Catamaran trips to Dunns Falls

## deanna

A few years back we stayed at the old Starfish hotel we took an excursion down to Ochie with this Catamaran company, had lunch, got on the boat and did Dunns Falls. It was pretty much a party boat and alot of fun. Anyone happen to know is there anything like this around? Name of the company? would like to do this again with my mom next month.

Thanks for any info!

----------


## deanna

Ok I found out what it is: Cool Running's Catamaran

----------

